# Vida Bliss Vacation Privileges. What did we buy???



## curiousbuyer (Dec 31, 2014)

We just purchased a tier 2 vacation contract  at Vida Bliss in Puerto Vallarta under Vacation Privileges. Like so many others, we were just exhausted by the time we got to the final person. We paid $3500 plus a $99 per year maintenence fee. This included 387 Instant weeks(booked 90 days or less in advance) at the price of $99 to $399 per week with the option to have up to 2 bedrooms. It also includes 10 privileges week starting at 299, and 2 signature weeks to be used within 2 years for a one bedroom.  I think they threw in $2000 savings credit per year in the Vacation Privileges account.
Our question is how hard is it to actually book a good resort using the instant Weeks with their 90 days or less booking rule? We can cancel the contract within 4 days,  and we want to know if we should if those weeks will be impossible to use at good places during popular times. 
Did we overpay?
Did we get duped?


----------



## Zib (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it will be VERY hard to book anything good with those restrictions.  If I were you, I'd cancel right away but you will probably get a lot more advise here in a day or so telling you what you should do.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 1, 2015)

I have never heard of this from Vida and I have a Vida Mayan Palace membership.  I wonder if it really is a Vida product.

At any rate, you have 5 business days to rescind.  I suggest you follow instructions in the contract to a 't' and get your rescission in now.  Do not call or go back to the sales office and do not pick up calls from them.


----------



## hintok (Jan 1, 2015)

I also bought this product last March.  I was able to book a one bedroom week at Shell Vino Bella, for $99.  No other fees were charged.  It was like I was an owner rather, than an exchanger.  I have booked car rentals twice and found the rate each time $100 cheaper than Costco, other times they were the same.  I have seen San Francisco units for $99 also.  I'm still not sure if it was good to buy, but if I only book one $99 resort a year, I think it might be.  I have never reserved anything with my signature or privileges weeks, but I have only owned it for nine months.


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 1, 2015)

Booking only 90 days in advance might be a problem not only with reservations at the resort, but also with booking airline reservations.

I would question why pay them 3500 + 99 per year, when you can rent someone else's unit and not be obligated to use every year?


----------



## sunshine3330 (Jan 1, 2015)

The $99 is a yearly fee to the Advantage Program with the first year paid by Vida. Yes, the sales people hype the weeks and con you into thinking you're getting a bargain, but it's hit or miss on what you might get, i.e. the resort you want, dates, accommodations such as a 2 bedroom You can also get better prices on flights on other sites. 
The $299 fee is the yearly fee to the Registry Collection owned by RCI for trading to supposedly upscale resorts. The fee for the first year is paid by Vida. All the Vida Resorts are listed in the Regisry Collection but the number of other resorts are limited.

I found all this out once I bought into the Grand Mayan two years ago. I have not renewed any of the memberships, because I didnot get nor find anything I wanted when I wanted it .IMHO it's just fees on top of fees but nothing in return.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2015)

curiousbuyer said:


> Did we overpay?
> Did we get duped?


If you have any questions at all and if you are unsure what you bought, take advantage of your five-day rescission period. You have just this one chance to rescind this contract. Once the five days pass, this opportunity is gone forever.

Take your time. Do some research and find out exactly what you paid over $3500 for.  If, after you have done your research, you still think that's something you want, you can buy it then, no matter what the salesman wants you to believe.

Follow whatever rescission instructions may be included with your sales contract (they don't make it easy for you to find). Write a simple letter stating that you are rescinding the contract. Have everyone who signed for the purchase sign the rescission letter. Mail it certified mail so that you'll have a receipt from the post office indicating what date you mailed it. That is the crucial part of the rescission--you need proof you MAILED it in time.


----------



## curiousbuyer (Jan 1, 2015)

*No info in contract about recission*

Thanks for the responses.
We combed the contract,  and there is nothing in it about rescission. I think we should probably assume it is the 5 day rule.  Does anyone know where to send it to Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta?
Thank you!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 1, 2015)

curiousbuyer said:


> Does anyone know where to send it to Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta?


I googled for an address and this is what came up:

The Grand Mayan
Av. Paseo de las Moras s/n
Fracc. Náutico Turistico Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit,
C.P. 63735 México

Does this match the address of the resort where you were staying? Maybe you have a copy of your reservation to check??


----------



## Tropical lady (Jan 2, 2015)

*Go onsite to Member Services!!*

IFyou are still at Nuevo, make an appt with Member Services, the legal dept where you signed your contract with someone from Member Services.  DO NOT GO BACK TO THE SALES DEPT.  But you need this appt WITHIN the 5 businessday recission period.
They will review the contract with you, answer your questions, and take your rescind info if you determine that this is not want you want.  We did this with one of our upgrades that we questioned and they were very helpful.


----------



## curiousbuyer (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone. They are resolving the issue for us.   No more complaints.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 3, 2015)

curiousbuyer said:


> Thank you everyone. They are resolving the issue for us.   No more complaints.


Very good. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Sets4life (Feb 1, 2015)

*Vida Membership*



MuranoJo said:


> I have never heard of this from Vida and I have a Vida Mayan Palace membership.  I wonder if it really is a Vida product.
> 
> At any rate, you have 5 business days to rescind.  I suggest you follow instructions in the contract to a 't' and get your rescission in now.  Do not call or go back to the sales office and do not pick up calls from them.



Hi
We also was introduce to a membership package but everything on the agreement was about vacation privilege nothing mentioning or stating about vida vacations and nothing stating what we were told about the bliss master suite 2 bedroom.. our membership is a tier 3.. i would like to know what type of membership you had.. just trying to understand and see the type of membership they have.. its to bad since the resort is amazing one of the best that we have seen to bad that you have this group of people that are just destroying this ...


----------



## BOAZ32 (Apr 4, 2015)

*VIda Bliss Vacation Privilege*

We just returned from Mayan Palace Riviera Maya 3 weeks ago. We made the mistake of going to a timeshare presentation. We bought a maya palace timeshare and found out the next day that what the sales representatives told us was not represented in the contract.

So we went back to rescind/cancel the contract. They then convinced us to purchase the vida exit program, Vacation Privileges (of course by offering us more benefits than the last sales representative).We traded our home resort with Vida and got 10 privilege weeks and 40 instant weeks. We were also told that we didn't have the 5 day cancelling/rescind period because it was part of a exit program.

Last week we received the activation package from Vacation privileges and we found that they had once again lied to us . The inventory is worst than then even RCI's "Last Call".We paid $6000 (paid in full} for this deal and we are in the process of losing our current timeshare (in Las Vegas). The transfer company is EAS with a transfer fee of $749 (which we have not paid yet , in attempt to buy more time).Any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 5, 2015)

Since you're well past the 5-day recession period (yes, they have to honor that, regardless of what the salespeople say), your best bet is to contact their customer service team at:  grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com

Best of luck.


----------



## BOAZ32 (Apr 6, 2015)

*VIda Bliss Vacation Privilege*

Thank you MuranoJo. 
Since I am new on this site, can someone me tell if it is legal (Mexican Laws) to buy a timeshare at Vida and in  the contract agreement the 5 days rescinding period is not written? As i wrote in my previous post the sale guy told me that we do not have the right to rescind in 5 days .


----------



## Karen G (Apr 6, 2015)

BOAZ32 said:


> Thank you MuranoJo.
> Since I am new on this site, can someone me tell if it is legal (Mexican Laws) to buy a timeshare at Vida and in  the contract agreement the 5 days rescinding period is not written? As i wrote in my previous post the sale guy told me that we do not have the right to rescind in 5 days .


Contact Profeco because Mexican law says you have five business days in which to rescind. But do contact the customer service people as advised above.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 7, 2015)

BOAZ32 said:


> Thank you MuranoJo.
> Since I am new on this site, can someone me tell if it is legal (Mexican Laws) to buy a timeshare at Vida and in  the contract agreement the 5 days rescinding period is not written? As i wrote in my previous post the sale guy told me that we do not have the right to rescind in 5 days .



The rescission clause should be in your contract--mine was in two places:  Directly over the signature line and again in a 'checklist' that spells out key specifics line-by-line and every line has to be checked and then signed at the bottom by the buyer.  Others who have purchased more recently also state it's in their contracts.

Karen is right--you may also want to contact Profeco, especially if the Member Services team can't or won't help you--but I think they are reasonable.


----------



## pittle (Apr 7, 2015)

This was not technically a timeshare purchase. So it might not be subject to the 5 day rescission.  The exit package is the one last way they try to sell you something.  

The 10 weeks will most likely get you a week in a 1-bedroom Mayan Palace/Bliss or other resort that is in the Vacation Privileges inventory in the non-Prime season.  (That would be the equivalence of MF.) Yes - the 40 extra weeks are similar to the RCI Last Call.  It seems like when our friends were offered that a few years ago, you could only go to a Mayan World resort 5 times max, then you had to go elsewhere.  They decided not to do it and just rent a week from us whenever they wanted to go.

I would definitely try the email that Murano Jo suggested.   They are your best bet.


----------



## BOAZ32 (Apr 7, 2015)

*VIda Bliss Vacation Privilege*

Thank for the responses. 
I already sent an email to the customer services.
MuranoJo, i tried hard but i didn't find in the agreement(2 papers) any mention about the 5 days rescinding period. 
Pittle you are right . We paid $6000 to have a "Vacation Privilege Tier 3" package .  We got 2 Grand mayan / bliss certificates ( to be use before by 03/2017}
A big deception. I still don't know how we ended up doing this big mistake. I am not willing giving them our  Las Vegas timeshare. The EAS (agency for the property transfert already called). I hope with the customer service we can find a way to solve this problem. Thank you again


----------



## saywhat (Apr 7, 2015)

You don't have to worry about losing your Vegas property, just tell the transfer people you refuse, they may threaten but it's empty. The whole equity transfer is a very grey area, especially for the Mayan who is attempting to clean up as evidenced by the diminishing number of complaints. If you can't get out of the exit prog. then tell the Mayan to tell the equity people to go away.

Reach out to Karen Rose tell her you'll be a complete pain in the ass, they still oil the squeeky wheels.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 8, 2015)

Boa, I'm sure Pittle is correct in that what they've sold you is not technically a timeshare membership, so perhaps they do not have to provide the 5-day rescission clause.   (I wasn't aware of this 'exit' product until fairly recently, so sorry if I confused you.)

At any rate, your best bet is still to contact Member Services at the link I provided in a previous post.  Good luck!


----------



## BOAZ32 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just to let you they are resolving our problem positively for us. Thank everyone for your help.  No more complaints


----------



## saywhat (Apr 9, 2015)

Well done, I'm guessing they are not touching your Vegas property.


----------



## BOAZ32 (Apr 9, 2015)

Saywhat , I cannot disclose the content of the agreement, but for me it is a good one and I appreciate how the Vida Consumer Service solved my case diligently
Again thank you all


----------



## saywhat (Apr 9, 2015)

BOAZ32 said:


> Saywhat , I cannot disclose the content of the agreement, but for me it is a good one and I appreciate how the Vida Consumer Service solved my case diligently
> Again thank you all



Gotcha:whoopie:


----------



## cjc4him (Apr 18, 2015)

I am hoping I can have a resolution ... this is what I have just posted in "redweekk.com":
Dear Mr. Chavez, 
We are another very unsatisfied customer that your sales people have LIED to.  Here is what I posted earlier in the site " for "Pissed off Customers" a couple of weeks ago:
"My husband and I were there in Jan 2015.  My husband and I are wanting very much to be happy about this purchase, but we are having trouble with that happiness.  As many others we fell prey to the sales techniques right away at the airport and car rental.  As many others, we were held (yes HELD) there for a very long day (that was supposed to be a 1 hour presentation) with many different sales and manager people involved until we finally said yes.  We were told it is not a time share...  but it appears that is what it is.  We were told that if we "gave back" a week and "exchanged" it that we would be given vida $ for each week we did not use at the Mayan resort but "exchanged".  But it appears that is a lie.  We were told that we could use our vida $  dollar for dollar on a vacation and the example that was given that if our plane fare was $500 we  could use $500 vida dollars and be out nothing - that appears to be untrue you apparently cannot use the vida dollars 100% but only as a partial amount????  Then we have heard that there is maybe something about a Friday with specific hours that maybe you can use 100% vida dollars?????  That was never told us.  what does appear to be true is the $5-- for our week stay at the resort - would be put back into our vida dollar account dollar for dollar.  We were supposed to get information explaining all of this.... it is now Easter weekend and we still have not received any information.  Living out in the country My phone often has a poor connection so often I must rely on internet and email. I am an unhappy girl that wants very much to be happy."
We would just like a full refund, as the more we have learned, and the more we have looked and searched there are so many customers that have been lied to by your sales people.  They are just relentless in their tactics of "holding you hostage" and promising you anything - the moon ... until you say 'yes', we just wanted to have a nice holiday while in Mexico.  And now we are left with a sad distaste.  We will let everyone that we know to never be drawn in by your sales tactics.
Your customer service people have tried to placate us with a paltry offer but that is not satisfactory.  We purchased based on the lie of the Vida $ that we could use 100% for our airfares, car rentals ... etc.  LIES.  
Thank you for your help


----------

